# 468                                                      (CLOSED) TURNIPS AT 468 ( + FREE DIYS and STUFF)



## Koholint (Sep 1, 2020)

This is the first time opening up my island for turnips or any event really so bear with me. I’m learning as I go, but I will do my best to make this go smoothly, haha.

-ignore- (not valid anymore. Read Edit below)
First off, My island is currently under renovations so I have fenced off access to the rest of the island. Please stay in the front portion of island. Thank you. -ignore-


And of course please no flower picking, weed picking, taking anything thats not free (read further for details), or tree shaking.

You may shop at Nooks.

I do not require payment but tips are much appreciated. NMT’s would be helpful as I am currently on a villager hunt but if not the DIY’s in my wishlist are much appre too 

Lastly I do have a lot of DIY’s on the right beach ( orange circle) and random stuff (yellow circle) on the left beach. Take whatever you like. 

WISHLIST








						Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com
				




EDIT:  NEW CODE
I moved valuables to one small square and I opened up the whole island. I forgot some may want to visit Able Sisters. Just bear With me, it’s not done and under construction


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 1, 2020)

Is it open? I'm gonna sell my turnips.


----------



## Koholint (Sep 1, 2020)

Yanrimasart said:


> Is it open? I'm gonna sell my turnips.



yup, you should see code now


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello, could I come by please? 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 1, 2020

I think I‘ve got some of your diy wish list items, will check


----------



## Koholint (Sep 1, 2020)

Sure, you should see code now,  and thank you! Always appreciated


----------



## JSS (Sep 1, 2020)

I'll grab my turnips really quick if you let me visit


----------



## Koholint (Sep 1, 2020)

JSS said:


> I'll grab my turnips really quick if you let me visit



yeah, no problem


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks so much, omw!


----------



## Koholint (Sep 1, 2020)

Since not a lot of people atm, feel free to make a second trip 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 1, 2020

EDIT:  NEW CODE
I moved valuables to one small square and I opened up the whole island. I forgot some may want to visit Able Sisters. Just bear With me, it’s not done and under construction


----------



## Sheydra (Sep 1, 2020)

Are you still open would luv to sell turnips.


----------



## Koholint (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes  still open. I will set up new code


----------



## Sheydra (Sep 1, 2020)

Forgive me first time I’ve gotten code here. Where would I find the code?


----------



## Koholint (Sep 1, 2020)

Sheydra said:


> Forgive me first time I’ve gotten code here. Where would I find the code?



no problem  you should see it now Up top with blue background


----------



## MindMeld (Sep 1, 2020)

I would love to come over as well, if you are still open.


----------



## Koholint (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah, sorry. I just closed it. ): I didn’t know restarting my switch would change the turnips price. They’re selling for 160 now ):


----------



## MindMeld (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah, no worries!  Thanks for the reply!


----------

